# Denver, CO Part-time small jobs



## mtnside (Oct 2, 2009)

Looking to do some work part-time with my 2000 Toyota 4Runner. Got a western unimount. I am available to take on some small jobs in the south Denver area. I have 10yrs of exp. 
Looking to just help out not get solid contracts bc I ski & snowmobile in the winter on some weekends. Looking to just make some extra $$. Weeknights are usually ok.
Since my vehicle is smaller then most, I can fit in tight places usually without a problem and plow them.

I own my own insurance agency and my full time job is fine. This is just something I enjoy doing. 
So if you are in Colorado or Illinois we can insure your trucks and equipment.

Email me Mark to make contact. 
[email protected]


----------

